# abby (non GSD)



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







It is with great sorrow that one of my rescue pot belly pigs died during the night. Abby was almost 20 years old, which is quite old for a pig. I have had her 15+ years. This past summer she began losing weight (which old pigs do), but up to 3 weeks ago, she was still wandering around our property with her companion Timmy (another rescue pig) rooting and eating whatever they found in the ground. Abby eventually stopped eating, wouldn't even take her favorite treats when I hand fed her. She was still drinking water, but her organs shut down rapidly. We have buried her in out pet cemetary. Abby use to go to nursing homes and schools on harness/leash to visit the folks there. She knew a few tricks, and I always said she would do anything for an Oreo cookie!







RIP Abby, you will be missed.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry you lost Abby. Even when they live good, full lives it's so hard on us when they leave.

Sounds like you have great memories of Abby.








Abby the Oinker


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What an amazing animal. Kudos to you for all you did for her.








Abby


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Abby









I am sorry for your loss but I'm glad that Abby had such a long and happy life with you amidst other companions of her kind.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby sounds like she was "quite a pig" What a lovely life you gave her, and what joy she must have given in return to the old ones and young alike.

RIP sweet Abby


----------

